# Leerzeichen, Tabulator?



## Daaguru (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi

ich würde gern wissen, wie ich einen größeren abstand zwischen einem Rand 
und Wort bekomme. zB:

| &nbsp; [LEERZEICHEN] hallo...

Also ein  "Asci Zeichen" das größer als ein Leerzeichen ist. evtl Tabulator.

tHanX ~daA|guRu~


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Oktober 2003)

Gibt es nicht, "einzige" Möglichkeit mehrere & n b s p ; ... ( ohne Leerzeichen !)

... alternativ einfach ein *transparentes* Gif einfügen!


----------



## kAmBeR (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Man kann die mit [Strg] + [Shift] + [Leerzeichen] Leerzeichen machen, also Strg & Shift gedrückt halten und auf Leerzeichen drücken. 

kAmBeR


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Oktober 2003)

Das funktioniert aber nur in einigen Editoren, die das explizit so eingestellt haben


----------



## JoelH (18. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

am sichersten ist die Methode mit den 'leeren' gif's , denn da haben die Browser keinerlei möglichkeit den Kram falsch zu interpretieren.


----------

